# Bundesregierung will Abo-Fallen mit "Button-Lösung" stoppen



## sascha (24 August 2011)

*Die Bundesregierung hat einen Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt, mit dem Abofallen im Internet gestoppt werden sollen. Verbraucher sollen demnach künftig per Knopfdruck den Abschluss kostenpflichtiger Verträge bestätigen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...abo-fallen-mit-button-loesung-stoppen-110824/


----------



## dvill (24 August 2011)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nach...en-abofallen-steht-eine-person--48678847.html


> Hinter vielen Abofallen steht eine Person


Irgendwie irre. Warum wendet man nicht einfach bestehende Gesetze an?


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nach...en-abofallen-steht-eine-person--48678847.html
> 
> Irgendwie irre. Warum wendet man nicht einfach bestehende Gesetze an?


Wir kaufen auch kein funktionierendes Maut-System aus dem Ausland. Einfache Lösungen sind in Deutschland nicht erwünscht.


----------



## sascha (24 August 2011)

Ich sage nur:



> Aus einem dritten Grund ist die neue Knopf-Lösung im Grunde unnötig: Die Rechtslage ist nämlich schon heute eindeutig. Wer die Kostenpflicht seines Angebots im Internet versteckt, hat keinen Anspruch auf Bezahlung. Das ist so, das war immer so - und es ist auch den Tätern bewusst. Zugute kam den Abofallen im Internet also nicht etwa eine rechtliche Grauzone; das eigentliche Problem war, dass die Täter und ihre Komplizen bei ihren Opfern eine kaum noch auszuhaltende Droh- und Druckkulisse aufbauen durften. (...) Politik und Justiz sahen - und sehen - diesem Treiben bis heute tatenlos zu. Und die Gerichte, die für die Zulassung von Inkassobüros zuständig sind, bekleckern sich auch nicht mit Ruhm wenn es darum geht, die schwarzen Schafe der Branche zu stoppen.



http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...im-Internet-Eine-Mogelpackung-id16428686.html


----------



## ... (28 August 2011)

http://www.abzocker24.de/2011/08/28/pressestatement-mehr-schutz-vor-abzocke-im-internet/

Dümmer gehts nümmer


----------



## jupp11 (19 Oktober 2011)

http://www.mdr.de/escher/internetfalle100.html


> Escher | 13.10.2011 | 20:15 Uhr : Internet-Bluff - Viel Geld für null Informationen
> ....
> Warum reagierte die Bundesregierung erst jetzt?
> Die Schaffung von Gesetzen und Richtlinien ist ein langwieriger Prozess. Die Bundesregierung ist mit der Umsetzung der Buttonlösung im kommenden Jahr sogar verhältnismäßig schnell. Das Europäische Parlament hat den Zeitrahmen für das Inkrafttreten der Buttonlösung bis Ende 2013 gesetzt. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte man bedenken, dass ein Alleingang der Bundesregierung früher wohl nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hätte, da dann Angebote aus den europäischen Nachbarstaaten nicht erfasst worden wären.


Einen größeren Schwachsinn   kann man wohl kaum von sich geben. In anderen Ländern gibt es das Problem Abofalle nicht. Woher die Angebote kommen ist dabei völlig wurscht. 

Herrn Escher sollte man diesen Artikel zur Pflichtlektüre verordnen, bevor er sich wieder zu dem Thema äüßert:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2011)

Man will ja auch nicht mit der Tradition brechen, nur geringe, rein kosmetische Änderungen durchzusetzen.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2011)

http://www.crn.de/service/recht/artikel-92846.html


> Dass solche versteckte Kosten im Netz inzwischen ein ernsthaftes Problem sind, hat jetzt *auch*
> die Bundesregierung erkannt.


Ein Groschen ist ja auch kein Düsenjäger und  nach fast sieben Jahren Nutzlosabzocke  ist das für eine 
Bundesregierung schon  fast überschallschnell.
Die Lösung als solche laboriert eh  nur an den Symptomen anstatt die  Probleme = Unkraut an der Wurzeln
 zu packen,   aber dazu kann man sich bei der neoliberalen Denke  nun mal nicht durchringen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Die Süddeutsche von gestern, Kommentar auf Seite 4 von Daniela Kuhr (reimt sich auf Nuhr) zu Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, die die Buttonlösung gegen Kritik der Industrie verteidigt (Süddeutsche von gestern, Seite 1)

*Die Politik kümmert sich*

Wir lesen diesen Satz jetzt noch einmal:

*Die Politik kümmert sich*

Das schreibt die wirklich. Und was noch viel schlimmer ist: *die meint das ernst!*

Süddeutsche von gestern. Passt irgendwie.
Zunächst wird das Internet erklärt, "hat so vieles einfacher gemacht", hat aber seine Tücken. "kick, klick, klick, schauen Nutzer nicht mehr so genau hin".

Gerade im Bereich Internet schaut die SZ ja auch manchmal nicht so genau hin. Wissen wir ja.

Dann erzählt Frau Nuhr, äääh, Kuhr, von der Geschichte der Abofallen:



> Und so sind in den vergangenen Jahren unzählige Verbraucher in Abo-Fallen getappt. (....) Doch Nutzen heißt Abonnieren, irgendwo im Kleingedruckten wird das klargestellt. Ein Geschäftsmodell, das für Betrüger äußerst lukrativ war


 
Oh weh, Frau Kuhr, passen Sie mal auf, dass nicht der Rodgauer seinen syndigen Münchner Rechtsvertreter in die SZ-Redaktion jagt. Betrüger, so ein böses Wort.

Aber weiter. Betrüger also, zocken unzählige User ab.



> Doch zum Glück nicht mehr lange


 
Denn jetzt kommt ja die Buttonlösung!

Und jetzt kommt eine erstaunliche Erklärung, warum das so lange gedauert hat:



> Es hat lange gedauert, bis die Politik sich zu dieser Lösung durchrang. *Denn natürlich hätten Verbraucher auch bislang schon nicht zahlen müssen. Ein Vertrag, von dem man nicht weiß, dass man ihn schließt, ist nicht wirksam*. Das Problem ist nur: Viele wussten das nicht - und zahlten. *Doch in Zukunft werden Betrüger es schwerer haben. Die Politik hat erkannt: Es reicht nicht, den Bürgern Rechte zu geben. Sie müssen sie auch kennen*


 
So sieht das also die Süddeutsche. Ist ja auch von gestern.

und jetzt lese ich den dazu gehörigen Artikel im Wirtschaftsteil, aber erst brauche ich ein Beruhigungsbier. Und muß schnell nach Nuhr googlen. Ah, da isses ja schon.

klick, klick, klick



> w.m.k.a.h.e.m.d.f.h.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

So. Musste den Artikel im Wirtschaftsteil jetzt ohne Beruhigungsbier lesen.
"Wenn ich jetzt klicke, kostet es"
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...utton-soll-vor-abo-fallen-schuetzen-1.1425846


> Dieser muss eindeutig beschriftet sein, etwa mit den Worten "kostenpflichtig bestellen" oder "kaufen". Nicht genügen würden Begriffe wie "Anmeldung", "weiter" oder einfach nur "bestellen".


Ist das denn wirklich nicht genau geregelt?


> "Verbraucher müssen ihre Rechte im Netz kennen", sagte Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger (FDP)


Nett. Die Politik hilft den dummeen Verbrauchern. Aber das geht am Thema vorbei. Denn auf der anderen Seite stehen juristisch bestens ausgestattete Leute mit hoher krimineller Energie! Da wird halt dann in Zukunft der Button irgendwie "ferngeklickt" (siehe Smartphones, wo das (Weg?-)Klicken eines Bildes dasselbe bewirkt wie das Klicken des Buttons "bestellen" - zur Not hat man ja sicher noch ein paar Geschäftsfreunde aus dem Osten, die zaubern dann halt einen miesen Trojaner, der die Eingabe erledigt (ich erinnere: "Wenn der Dialer selbst ok eingibt")


> Nach Angaben des Justizministeriums sind in den vergangenen Jahren mehr als fünf Millionen Verbraucher in sogenannte Abo-Fallen getappt.


5000000*0,10*100=50 Mio Schaden, wenn jeder 10. zahlt?)



> Gerd Billen, Vorstand des Bundesverbands der Verbraucherzentralen (VZBV), sprach deshalb bereits vor Jahren von einer* "kriminellen Industrie"*.


und die Politik hat jahrelang zugesehen, wie diese kriminelle Indutrie Millionen und Zigmillionen verdient hat!

Dann kommt ein kleiner Satz zuu den Inkassoschergen, die ja ein Baustein der "kriminellen Industrie" sind:


> Zudem arbeiten die Firmen oft mit Inkasso-Unternehmen zusammen, die wenig zimperlich vorgehen. Daher zahlten viele Verbraucher häufig einfach nur aus Angst.


 
Dass dieses spezifisch deutsche Element des Betrugsmodells der entscheidende Faktor ist, wird nicht geschrieben - *weil die SZ das offenbar nicht weiß!*

*Dafür wird dann wieder die Mär vom fortschrittlichen Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland erzählt:*



> *Bald EU-weit Pflicht*
> 
> Die Button-Lösung wird es *zunächst in Deutschland*, bald aber auch EU-weit geben. Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger hatte sich erfolgreich dafür eingesetzt, den Vorschlag in die europäische Verbraucherrechte-Richtlinie aufzunehmen.


 
Frau Ministerin, Frau Kuhr: *in welchem anderen europäischen land konnte eine krimionelle Industrie über Jahre ungestört Zigmillionen ergaunern?*

und noch einmal: *verdammt nochmal, warum war das denn ausgerechnet hierzulande so ein großes Thema???*




> Einigen Unternehmen wäre es offenbar lieber gewesen, die Regelung träte auch in Deutschland erst Ende kommenden Jahres in Kraft. (...) Doch Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger hält dagegen: Durch Abo-Fallen sei viel Vertrauen verspielt worden. Daher führe sie die Button-Lösung schon jetzt ein. "Die Industrie sollte den Verbraucherschutz als ihr eigenes Anliegen begreifen", sagte die Ministerin.


 
Sollte nicht endlich mal das Verbraucherschutzministerium den Verbraucherschutz als sein eigenes Anliegen begreifen?

Wir brauchen:

a) eine Erweiterung des Betrugsstraftatbestandes, damit der Graubereich *innerhalb* des §263 StGB liegt und nicht außerhalb!
b) Eine klare Regelung gegen Inkasso-Stalking mit ungerechtfertigten Forderungen ("Rechnungslegungsbetrug")
c) Plattformunabhängige, klare und einfache Regelungen, was unfaires Geschäftsgebahren ist und was nicht (siehe z.B. Code of practice in UK) - *und zwar weit formuliert zugunsten der Verbraucher*

Wir brauchen nicht:
a) Jahrelanges Hinterherhinken
b) Lösungen, die erst ergriffen werden, wenn ein Betrugsmodell tot ist, weil es kaum noch jemanden gibt, der es nicht kennt (Abofallen) oder weil es sich technisch erlkedigt hat (Dialer)
c) dummes Nachgeplappere dummer Politikerergüsse in den Medien

So. Und jetzt eben zwei Beruhigungsbiere!


----------



## Dragonheart (1 August 2012)

> Es hat lange gedauert, bis die Politik sich zu dieser Lösung durchrang. *Denn natürlich hätten Verbraucher auch bislang schon nicht zahlen müssen. Ein Vertrag, von dem man nicht weiß, dass man ihn schließt, ist nicht wirksam*. Das Problem ist nur: Viele wussten das nicht - und zahlten. *Doch in Zukunft werden Betrüger es schwerer haben. Die Politik hat erkannt: Es reicht nicht, den Bürgern Rechte zu geben. Sie müssen sie auch kennen*


 
Die Abzocker wissen das schon seit langen, aber das hat sie bisher auch nicht davon abgehalten, Mahnungen und Drohungen zu verschicken. Und das werden sie auch weiterhin tun. Ein gewisser Prozentsatz lässt sich dadurch einschüchtern und zahlt dann. Die gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung suchen die gar nicht, da würden sie fast immer unterliegen.

Das ist m.E. nach das eigentliche Problem, dass es weiterhin erlaubt ist, das diese Drohgebärden weiterhin erfolgen können. Da müsste der Gesetzgeber einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 August 2012)

Buttonlösung hin oder her - was ist eigentlich, wenn der Nutzer eines virtuellen Dienstes fremde Daten angibt und sich dem Anschein nach das Forderungsmanagement gegen den Dateninhaber ausrichtet? Da keine materielle Ware übergeben wird, ist es doch eigentlich egal, welche Daten der Anbieter verarbeitet, oder? Schlecht für denjenigen dann, dessen Datensatz hergenommen worden ist.


----------



## Teleton (1 August 2012)

Da verstehe ich das Problem nicht ganz. Wenn ich es nicht war habe ich kein Problem egal ob mit oder ohne Button.

Spannend die bisherigen Reaktionen der Anbieter.
a) Anmeldung abschalten im Hause B.
b) Anmeldung mit "weiter"-Tunnel
c) weitermachen ohne Button siehe z.B. Streamloads


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Spannend die bisherigen Reaktionen der Anbieter.
> a) Anmeldung abschalten im Hause B.


Das heißt konkret: Hätte man diese Lösung bereits 2005 eingeführt, hätte B. nicht Millionen von Nutzern neppen können. Was hat eigentlich so lange gedauert? Musste das Grundgesetz geändert werden? Brauchte es dazu Sonbdersitzungen des Weltsicherheitsrates? Waren die Chinesen dagegen? Oder hat die Politik schlicht und einfach komplett versagt?


----------



## Teleton (1 August 2012)

So ist das immer. Der Gesetzgeber braucht 5 Jahre bis er einen Missstand bemerkt hat und weitere 2 Jahre um eine Lösung zu basteln. Siehe den alten §312d Abs 3 (Vorzeitiges Entfallen des Widerrufsrecht bei Dienstleistung). Eingeführt mit der Schuldrechtsreform 2002 abgeschafft Sommer 2009.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2012)

Aktuell zur Buttonlösung
http://www.test.de/Button-Loesung-Der-Kampf-gegen-die-Kostenfallen-4426328-4426330/


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (1 August 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich so lange gedauert?


 
Das Einsacken des Steueranteils an der ergaunerten Beute! -Möglicherweise-


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Das Einsacken des Steueranteils an der ergaunerten Beute! -Möglicherweise-


Ich glaube nicht, dass da viele Steuern gezahlt wurden.


----------



## bernhard (2 August 2012)

Steuern und die Sicherung der Arbeitsplätze. Bei Mercedes, AMG und Ferrari.


----------



## Teleton (2 August 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Da verstehe ich das Problem nicht ganz. Wenn ich es nicht war habe ich kein Problem egal ob mit oder ohne Button.
> 
> Spannend die bisherigen Reaktionen der Anbieter.
> a) Anmeldung abschalten im Hause B.
> ...


 

Ich muß mich korrigieren, Streamloads hat auch dicht gemacht, nach Eingabe des E-Mail wird mitgeteilt, dass der Dienst beendet wurde (außer für schon angemeldete Kunden).


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2012)

eine interessante Art des Umgangs mit der Problematik?
http://italia-programmi.net/


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2012)

> *ATTENZIONE*
> 
> italia-programmi.net è stato attaccato da un gruppo anonimo. In questo attacco, tutti i dati del cliente, ma ho rubato.
> Gli operatori della società ITALIA PROGRAMMI ORG LTD abusare dei dati dei clienti e inviare fatture false ai clienti.
> ...


Ich stehe da auf dem Schlauch. Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Hippo (6 August 2012)

Ich les das so, daß hier Daten geklaut wurden und wahrscheinlich ein ähnlicher Run gestartet wurde wie bei uns diese Rechnungen mit dem Zip als Anhang. Und der Absender ist eben diese ITALIA PROGRAMMI ORG LTD.
Und dann eben daß Sie Rechnungen nicht über Anwälte verschicken.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich les das so, daß hier Daten geklaut wurden und wahrscheinlich ein ähnlicher Run gestartet wurde wie bei uns diese Rechnungen mit dem Zip als Anhang.


Ich frage mich ohnehin, warum es nicht möglich sein soll, straflos z. B. eine DDoS-Attacke auf dieses Schurkenweb zu starten. In Deutschland sind diese Betrüger zur Zeit nicht aktiv, weshalb es sich dahin gehend gut unken lässt.


----------

